# ‘64 Sting-Ray Legit?



## furyus (Nov 30, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1964-schwinn-stingray-Bike/163370196839

Cool bike, but I don’t see a speck of red primer anywhere. Never seen paint peel on a Schwinn like this, either. Looks like a real old repaint to me. Any opinions?

furyus


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 30, 2018)

Wrong Color


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 30, 2018)

When you buy it let us kno


----------



## furyus (Nov 30, 2018)

That peeling paint would bum me out regardless of how much I love rats. My gut tells me repaint, and you say wrong color. That’s two strikes...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 30, 2018)

Close to 600 in parts


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2018)

I believe it's original paint. Schwinn had some paint issues starting in 1963, especially with the new flamboyant colors and I've seen this many times. I don't know if they were experimenting with different types of silver base paint or maybe changed paint suppliers, but this is pretty common during these years. The silver base is tough as nails but the color coat just doesn't adhere to it. I had a 64 Flamboyant Lime Varsity when I was a kid and that paint was crap. I ended up repainting the frame when the bike was about 3 1/2 years old because the Lime candy was just falling off like on this Sting Ray.  The Sting Ray does have the red oxide primer though.


----------



## furyus (Nov 30, 2018)

I did look at this image a bunch, but I felt it might be corrosion. Looking again I am seeing it as red primer now. My eyes are older than this bike.  Just not used to seeing paint peel like this on a Schwinn. Appreciate the post.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2018)

Just remembered that my 1969 Twin Deluxe in Sky Blue has this paint issue also. Lots of silver exposed on that frame.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 1, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Just remembered that my 1969 Twin Deluxe in Sky Blue has this paint issue also. Lots of silver exposed on that frame.



 Maybe it's the blue as, my Campus Green 69 super sport has no paint issues like that.


----------



## furyus (Dec 1, 2018)

So I couldn’t resist the law of N+1. Seller was asking $600 and took $500. My wife doesn’t understand but I’m sure you guys will - _I needed a rat Sting-Ray._


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2018)

furyus said:


> So I couldn’t resist the law of N+1. Seller was asking $600 and took $500. My wife doesn’t understand but I’m sure you guys will - _I needed a rat Sting-Ray._




And you can do a ratty personal repaint on that puppy too.


----------



## furyus (Dec 1, 2018)

Clean it a little bit and preserve what’s there with Gibbs oil. After studying this bike for days, reading your posts about the paint issues (and your pointing out the trace of red primer) I think it is original paint. Seller says he bought it off the original owner and there is a name scratched into the bottom of the crank housing. Seller added the Persons seat and bar, but the rest of the bike is allegedly original (who really knows, right?). My wife’s ‘68 Slik Chik is immaculate (like her) so this one will stay scruffy (like me).


----------



## furyus (Dec 1, 2018)

Seller just sent a pic of the name etched on the bike: Shawn Woods. I also see fresh grease by the sprocket. I’ll be interested to see if the crank is a ‘63-‘65.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2018)

That SR would be considered a 65 model and the volume that Schwinn was producing these, it should have a 65 dated crank. 

Remember the new paint that GM and others were using in the mid/late 70's and 80's? I purchased a new 1984 Z/28 H.O. during the evening hours from a local dealer and the next day I took a close look at the finish.  I could see the black primer underneath the Beige paint. Brand new car and it had to be repainted.


----------



## furyus (Dec 1, 2018)

I’m sure it was built and sold as a ‘65. Sprocket looks mighty shiny and with the fresh grease I won’t be surprised to find a later crank installed. Might be pleasantly surprised.

That is one butt ugly Z-28 in your post. The 80’s weren’t very good years in Detroit.

Had several Chrysler products that lost their paint, too.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 1, 2018)

Yup , typhoon imposter


----------



## furyus (Dec 1, 2018)

Guard says Sting-Ray...


----------



## furyus (Dec 5, 2018)

Just a whisp of Schwinn Sting-Ray remains on the chain guard...

Crank is a ‘64. Rear S-2 is double-knurled and center stamped, with a RB2 Bendix. Handlebar is stamped Schwinn on the knurling. Frame is a December ‘64 build. Confident it’s real Sting-Ray, circa 1965.


----------



## Vbushnell (Dec 8, 2018)

My experience with lime color stingrays typically have paint loss with lots of silver base coat peeking through.   The one pictured is a 65.   I have had a few other lime stingrays with similar  condition paint.


----------



## furyus (Dec 8, 2018)

Now that I have the bike in my possession I’m confident it is original, but it is good to see examples of other bikes with the same issue. Prefer peeling paint to shiny restorations; good to see you left yours as is. Thanks for posting.


----------



## unregistered (Dec 8, 2018)

N4 serial, too. You did well at $500, I think. Enjoy!


----------



## furyus (Dec 9, 2018)

Figured I knew my Sting-Rays, but what is the significance of N4 beyond December 64? Last of that type of serial system before the new serial numbering came along?


----------



## furyus (Jan 31, 2019)

Please disregard.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 31, 2019)

furyus said:


> Figured I knew my Sting-Rays, but what is the significance of N4 beyond December 64? Last of that type of serial system before the new serial numbering came along?





Did you find out what the significance of an N4 serial was, I'm curious also? There were other years where the serial numbers were being stamped during the the last days of December and I'm sure the Sting Ray was not the only model to have an N4 serial.


----------



## furyus (Feb 1, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Did you find out what the significance of an N4 serial was, I'm curious also? There were other years where the serial numbers were being stamped during the the last days of December and I'm sure the Sting Ray was not the only model to have an N4 serial.




From what I can tell, N4 not only was the last two weeks of December ‘64, but was also the last use of this type of serial number. January ‘65 frames were stamped AA,, and that format was used through the bitter end.

I’ve cleaned the bike up a little (very little), and added a few of my own touches. Believe a lot of this bike has been together a long time. Stoked to have an authentic J38, at least the vast majority of a J38.


----------



## unregistered (Feb 1, 2019)

The N4 serial designation was used only during a brief period in December 1964 is the main reason why it’s special. It was a period of only like 11 days or so roughly. 

I tried to find another thread on this to reference but the matter is a bit scattered.


----------



## stoney (Feb 1, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> I believe it's original paint. Schwinn had some paint issues starting in 1963, especially with the new flamboyant colors and I've seen this many times. I don't know if they were experimenting with different types of silver base paint or maybe changed paint suppliers, but this is pretty common during these years. The silver base is tough as nails but the color coat just doesn't adhere to it. I had a 64 Flamboyant Lime Varsity when I was a kid and that paint was crap. I ended up repainting the frame when the bike was about 3 1/2 years old because the Lime candy was just falling off like on this Sting Ray.  The Sting Ray does have the red oxide primer though.
> 
> View attachment 911335




Looks to be original paint to me also


----------



## furyus (Feb 1, 2019)

Here’s a pic of the chainguard. The white dot is all that’s left of the original paint/screen. It’s the dot on the “I” of the word Sting. You can just make out the ghost of the word Sting-Ray if you look close. The Slik is dated June of ‘68. I’ve had it stashed for years waiting for the right bike. This is the right bike.


----------



## mrg (Feb 1, 2019)

I was told N4 were built during the holiday shutdown, Christmas thru New Years. the demand for a StingRays was so high workers were offered OT to come in during break. M4 # were done for the year so they went to the next letter.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 21, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> That SR would be considered a 65 model and the volume that Schwinn was producing these, it should have a 65 dated crank.
> 
> Remember the new paint that GM and others were using in the mid/late 70's and 80's? I purchased a new 1984 Z/28 H.O. during the evening hours from a local dealer and the next day I took a close look at the finish.  I could see the black primer underneath the Beige paint. Brand new car and it had to be repainted.
> 
> View attachment 911813


----------



## Intense One (Mar 21, 2019)

I had a similar Chevy van from '94 that had peeling paint issues..thought it was only happening to me then noticed other vehicles with the same issue.


----------

